# Biceps tenodesis and shoulder arthroplasty



## MSJM (Jan 16, 2013)

Is it acceptable to code CPT 23430-59 (tenodesis of long tendon of biceps) with CPT 23472 (total shoulder arthroplasy) when billing Medicare?

Thanks,
MSJM


----------



## MTERREL (Jan 16, 2013)

per cci guidelines - code 23430 is considered content to code 23472 -


----------

